# Требуется ремонт



## ximen3 (3 Ноя 2014)

<div align="center"></div>


----------



## MAN (3 Ноя 2014)

Утверждение, что сетки рассыпались от старости, на мой взгляд, соответствует действительности не более, чем слова, сказанные в фильме "Ирония судьбы..." другом Жени Лукашина о том, будто последнего "развезло от усталости". На самом деле на состояние главного героя картины решающее влияние оказала ударная доза водки, а на Ваш баян не столько время, сколько условия хранения и эксплуатации. Видали мы инструменты и постарше этого.
Насколько я могу судить, на Тульской ф-ке и по сей день делают баяны в точно таких же корпусах, а значит и с точно такими же сетками.

Правда есть разновидности с 61 и 67 кнопками в правой клавиатуре, возможно они будут немного отличаться от Вашего по высоте. В предложении привезти баян для ремонта на фабрику, мне кажется, есть здравый смысл, ибо, помимо замены сеток, в Вашем инструменте наверняка найдётся ещё и другая работа для мастера. Совок тут, кстати, совершенно ни при чём, при Совке как раз существовала разветвлённая сеть мастерских по ремонту муз. инструментов и в Тулу Вам баян везти не пришлось бы, а вот отвечающих на телефонные звонки и ни бельмеса не понимающих в продукции своего предприятия "манагеров", наоборот, не было. Если поездка в Тулу для Вас не вариант, тогда ищите мастера ещё где-то. Таких инструментов достаточно много, в том числе и старых, так что запчасти на них в природе существовать должны. С другой стороны ООО "Тульская гармонь" в розницу запасными частями для своих инструментов, увы, не торгует. Но сетки в конце-то концов можно и новые изготовить. Даже самостоятельно и вручную. Было бы желание и руки, растущие выше пояса. Причём можно ведь сделать как точные копии "родных", так и совершенно эксклюзивные собственного дизайна, придав с их помощью стандартному баяну неповторимую индивидуальность.


----------



## ximen3 (3 Ноя 2014)

Спасибо за развернутый и содержательный ответ)
Действительно, баян был куплен давно и содержался он до покупки в, мягко сказать, неприемлимых условиях.
Была у меня возможность примерить крышку от тульского баяна, но с диапазоном меньше. То что она по длине меньше это понятно, но по толщине к сожалению не подходит, тоже, так как крышка оказалась шире. Конечно при желании и подрезать можно)
В общем прихожу к выводу, что придется ехать в Тулу...
Единственное меня смущает то что Вы написали "ООО "Тульская гармонь" в розницу запасными частями для своих инструментов, увы, не торгует". Надо позвонить и уточнить у них, а то может и смысла нет...


----------



## MAN (3 Ноя 2014)

ximen3 (03.11.2014, 18:33) писал:


> меня смущает то что Вы написали "ООО "Тульская гармонь" в розницу запасными частями для своих инструментов, увы, не торгует". Надо позвонить и уточнить у них


Дело в том, что я обращался к ним с вопросами насчёт запчастей через их сайт. И не только я. Ответы были однозначные и категоричные: в розницу запасные части не продаём. Но с тех пор прошло время, могло что-то измениться, поэтому обязательно позвоните и узнайте из первых рук. Вообще всё, что я Вам давеча наговорил про одинаковые корпуса, это на самом деле, конечно, только мои догадки, но, тем не менее, я не думаю, что на фабрике стали бы изготавливать нестандартные корпуса и почти уверен, что сетка от баяна с точно таким же диапазоном как у Вашего, встала бы как родная. Хотя конечно, кто его знает...


----------



## gte_33 (4 Ноя 2014)

ximen3 (03.11.2014, 02:27) писал:


> <div align="center">
> В помощь вам два слова - "лазерный гравер". В любой рекламной конторе он должен быть. А рисунок взять от старого тульского баяна с лирой (могу сфоткать, у меня есть). Думаю гораздо интереснее будет.


----------

